# Light scratch on my Hublot Classic Fusion Aerofusion Titanium



## Letzblaze6432 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi guys,

Just a quick question regarding my watch. I have a very very faint scratch on the titanium bezel on my watch. The bezel is satin-finished titanium. From experience is there anything in the Hublot store we can purchase to remove this feint scratch? 

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## DanDanthewatchman (Apr 13, 2018)

Have the same watch. Love it. Fortunately haven't had issues and have banged it a couple of times. Adds character and makes it yours. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richn (Jan 9, 2018)

Titanium is near impossible to keep scratch free... Probs best to just live with it!


----------

